# Benefits of Walking



## Michael. (Jul 5, 2013)

.





.​


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 5, 2013)

I try to take 30 minute walks around my property every day, but have been lax about it lately. I went for a walk yesterday and hope to keep it up as I did before.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 5, 2013)

10,000 steps daily -  good, under 3,000 - bad.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 6, 2013)

*Walking*

I take walks everyday, lately one in the morning with my husband and the dog for a couple of miles, and another alone in the evening to burn some extra calories/fat.  I also have a pedometer, so I can keep track of steps and miles if I want to.  I even used it when I was still working, easy to get in my 10,000 steps per day, always on the move, up and down stairs, etc., gained some weight after retiring.  I find that walking outdoors in the park is really good for my mental attitude, love to listen to the birds singing, and watch any animals I might come across.  I'm not one of those with headphones on, don't even want to hear music if I'm in a natural environment.



> *Finding Bliss *
> *{One Step at a Time}*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 6, 2013)

Also, posted about this before, walking boosts brain power in seniors...http://www.webmd.com/healthy-aging/news/20080902/walking-boosts-brainpower


----------



## That Guy (Jul 7, 2013)

I love walking.  Used to walk, walk, walk no matter where.  Wanted to walk the coast of California, once.  I still park far across a parking lot just to avoid the crowded conditions and walk.  But, old leg injury has flared up once again and is slowing me down.  Surfing is suffering, too and may come to an end...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 7, 2013)

That Guy said:


> I love walking.  Used to walk, walk, walk no matter where.  Wanted to walk the coast of California, once.  I still park far across a parking lot just to avoid the crowded conditions and walk.  But, old leg injury has flared up once again and is slowing me down.  Surfing is suffering, too and may come to an end...



I still take far away parking spots, especially if the reward is a nice shade tree in the summertime. :sunshine: Sorry to hear you're having trouble with your leg, I hope your surfing never has to come to a complete end.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm thinking of getting my butt out of this chair and walking it out to the clothesline to hang up the laundry...thinking hard about that.


----------



## Anne (Jul 7, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> I'm thinking of getting my butt out of this chair and walking it out to the clothesline to hang up the laundry...thinking hard about that.



I hear ya, Ozarkgal!!  Especially when we gotta lug that darn heavy basket along.....

I don't mind walking if there's 'stuff' to see along the way.  I used to love to run, and wish I still could; I was pretty fast, too!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 7, 2013)

Anne said:


> I don't mind walking if there's 'stuff' to see along the way.  I used to love to run, and wish I still could; I was pretty fast, too!!



Back in my 30s, I used to do a 3 mile jog with the dog early in the morning before work, while it was still dark out.  Never went too fast, did 5 miles in one hour I remember.  Now, I think it's too hard on the joints, so I stick to walking. My knee acts up for no reason since my Zumba class awhile back.    My relative used to run in marathons, and run 6 miles a day in between...but as he got older, he had some serious foot related problems, needed surgeries, etc...lots of pain for him, such a shame.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 7, 2013)

I have loved walking all my life, and my favorite was always just out walking with my dog, in the moonlight. It is just pretty walking at night, and easier to just relax and let your mind wander when everything is dark, and you are not distracted by seeing things like you do when walking in the daylight.
I grew up in a peaceful little north Idaho town, and had my big black Lab with me, and back in those times, it was pretty safe to be out walking, even late at night. 
Now, my knees and feet are too bad to let me even walk out to the mailbox comfortably. I can do it, just can't do it and enjoy it like I used to.
i found that Gazelle machine on Craigslist , and it works for me to walk on, since I don't have to bend my knees, or lift my feet. You just kind of ski along on it, and it is working our body a lot like walking does, but with a lot less strain on it. 
Plus, I don't actually GO anywhere, so I am right at home if I need to stop, sit down and rest, which I can't do if I am really  walking somewhere.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 7, 2013)

Lovin' the memories, TG...


----------



## mamacathie (Jul 8, 2013)

I try to walk from 5-7 miles a day.  This is not all done in a single walk but I do try to reach it daily. I have slacked a bit the past week and half because of illness but I am getting back into it very slowly.  I can feel such a difference when I do walk and know that it is so beneficial to my health and my spiritual, as well as my physical being.  It is so good to clear the cob webs from my mind and see God's creations in nature.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 8, 2013)

5-7 miles a day is ideal Mamacathie, good for you!  I also love walking outdoors in nature.


----------

